# Koi rausgesprungen :-(



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

Moin,

habe heute früh einen meiner Neuzugänge neben dem Quarantänebecken (Beckmann Fass 800 Liter mit Oase Biotec 5 )  im Sand gefunden. Etwas Blut und ein paar Schuppen hat er gelassen, da er noch atmete hab ich ihn schnell wieder reingepackt.
Weitere Verletzungen waren nicht zusehen, da er sich im Sand ja Quasi selbst paniert hat. Er war noch grundsätzlich feucht, so das ich hoffe er wird wieder.

Gibt es etwas was ich ins Wasser machen kann um die Heilung zu verbessern oder zu beschleunigen ??  Zusätzlich zu großzügigen Wasserwechseln natürlich....

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2016)

Die Temperatur hoch halten 22-24 Grad. Wenn die Fische gut im Futter stehen mal 4-5 Tage nicht füttern. Langzeitsalzbad um den Organismus zu entlasten. Gute Sauerstoffzufuhr gewährleisten.

Edit: Ach ja und ein Netz drüber machen, dann hüpft auch keiner raus!


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

Netzt war/ist drüber, 3x3 cm Maschenweite und alle 30 cm am Rand lang mit Werkzeugklemmen befestigt.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2016)

Irgendwo scheint es ja wohl eine Schwachstelle zu geben an der Konstruktion.
Und ich muss das jetzt einfach mal sagen:
Wie hat man noch Zeit ein Foto vom Fisch zu machen, anstatt ihn gleich wieder rein zu setzen?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2016)

Ich bevorzuge die Abdeckung mit Doppelstegplatten, die dann beschwert werden. Netz ist gut, aber auch das Netz selbst, vor allem so grobmaschig, birgt eine Verletzungsgefahr.


----------



## Lion (3. Mai 2016)

hallo S,
Du schreibst  -  Quarantänebecken -
hast Du schon Produkte vorher im Quarantänebecken hinzugegeben ?
hast Du vorher (oder spätestens jetzt) das Wasser im Quarantänebecken geprüft?

Vorschlag von Teich4You finde ich gut: 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Temperatur hoch halten 22-24 Grad. Wenn die Fische gut im Futter stehen mal 4-5 Tage nicht füttern. Langzeitsalzbad um den Organismus zu entlasten. Gute Sauerstoffzufuhr gewährleisten.
> !



Viel Erfolg Léon


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie hat man noch Zeit ein Foto vom Fisch zu machen, anstatt ihn gleich wieder rein zu setzen?



Das sind 2 Sekunden, war ja auf dem weg zur Arbeit, hatte das Handy eh in der Hand,
außerdem noch Keller aufschließen, Umsetzschlauch holen , befeuchten und dann rein ins Wasser......


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lion,

Quarantänebecken wegen Neuzugang, nicht wegen Krankheit. Im Filter sind Filtermedien aus dem großen Filter, alle paar Tage wird  50 % Wasserwechsel gemacht, mit Teichwasser, so sollten die Werte sich angleichen.   In 800 Liter schwankt die Temperatur sicher mehr, werde am Abend mal nen Heizer reinhängen und salzen. Die anderen Kommen in den Teich, der große ist schon 2 Wochen unter Beobachtung und unauffällig, der kleene von gestern mit 15 cm wird wohl keinen großen Schaden anrichten.

Gruß S. Hammer

Edit: Sauerstoff sollte genug drinsein, mit ner 6000er Pumpe läuft das Wasser durch den Biotec dann mit nem 70 ger Rohr, die letzten 10 cm im freien Fall ins Becken zurück. Ist auf der anderen Seite , nicht zu sehen auf dem Bild.


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Mai 2016)

So ein Selbstmörder hatte ich auch mal.
War aber meine Schuld da ich das Netzt nicht richtig drüber gemacht hatte.
Der Gute war auch mit Sand paniert.
Wie lange der gelegen hatte konnte ich nicht sagen.
Hatte den dann gründlich gereinigt und die verletzten Stellen mit Propolis behandelt.
Schau dir den Koi jeden Tag genau an ob sich die Schuppen anfangen ab zu stellen.
Das war bei meinem nach ca. 3-4 Tagen wo sich die Schuppen gestellt haben und eine Endzündung anfing.
Dachte auch es wäre alles OK.
Musste dem leider links 8 Schuppen und rechts 6 Schuppen ziehen.
Der kahm dann ins Quarantänebecken bei 23° und leicht auf gesalzen.
jeden 2. Tag Wundversorgung bis sich wieder eine leichte Schleimhaut über die Stellen gebildet hatte
Aber zum Glück hatte der sich dann sehr schnell wieder erholt.
Nach etwas über einem Jahr sah man so gut wie Garnichts mehr von der Verletzung.
Man kann noch so aufpassen aber Fehler passieren leider immer wieder.


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich sehe auf dem Bild keinen Koi, das ist ein __ Graskarpfen.

Die reagieren schon mal sehr anfällig auf Stress. Ich würde bei dem das Becken abdunkeln, damit er sich nicht noch mehr verletzt.

Wie Graskarpfen auf Salz reagieren weiß ich nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ihm das auch nicht gefällt. Auf keinen Fall Medikamente ins Wasser geben, dann springt er dir wieder raus. 

Musste mal in meinen Teich Medikamente tun nach 10 Minuten lagen beide Graskarpfen auf dem Rasen.

Ich würde ihn erstmal in Ruhe lassen und beobachten. Wasserwerte im Auge behalten. Der Graskarpfen ist ein Wildfisch und kein Weichei, die stecken einiges weg.


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Mai 2016)

AHA,  hatte ich schon fast vermutet,
der ist bei gleicher Länge rund 70 cm  halb so dick wie der andere Koi ein schmaler Torpedo halt 
Der war auch immer am Grund meistens, fressen die das gleiche ?  werd mal Googlen.... 

Gruß S. Hammer

Hab gegoogelt   möchte den jemand haben ??   Raum Berlin und > 200 KM


----------



## Lion (3. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo S,
> Du schreibst  -  Quarantänebecken -
> hast Du schon Produkte vorher im Quarantänebecken hinzugegeben ?
> hast Du vorher (oder spätestens jetzt) das Wasser im Quarantänebecken geprüft?
> ...



*TITEL von S =  Koi rausgesprungen*

Wenn Du noch nicht mal einen __ Graskarpfen von einem Koi unterscheiden kannst, dann denke ich, sollte man nicht
herumdoktern.

betr. meine Frage: hast Du schon Produkte vorher im Quarantänebecken hinzugegeben,
hiermit wollte ich nur wissen, ob ja oder nein, denn manche Produkte vertragen sich nicht mit Salz.

Das Langzeitsalzbad war nur für Koi's gedacht.

Schade, dass Fische nicht schreien können
  Léon


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich muss gestehen ich hatte das Bild noch gar nicht gesehen (da ich die Beiträge gelesen hatte als ich noch nicht angemeldet war)
Somit sah ich dann erst später das es kein Koi ist 
Endert aber auch nicht viel an der Sache.


----------



## S.Hammer (4. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> *TITEL von S =  Koi rausgesprungen*
> 
> Wenn Du noch nicht mal einen __ Graskarpfen von einem Koi unterscheiden kannst, dann denke ich, sollte man nicht
> herumdoktern.
> ...



Aha,
wollte mich nicht mit Fischkunde beschäftigen, kenn ja auch nicht alle Hunderassen...

Der Fisch wurde aus einem grünen Teich gefischt, ich habe Ihn  5 Minuten beim einpacken und beim Auspacken gesehen, das wars...

Es wurde noch nichts hinzugegeben. ca. 70 % Wasserwechsel habe ich gemacht, bis nä. Woche bin ich unterwegs , mal sehen wie es ihm dann geht.

Auch wenn Fische nicht schreien können, hilft es ja nicht wenn ich daneben stehe..

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Tinky (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte auch mal einen __ Graskarpfen im Teich. Der ist mir ein paar Mal rausgesprungen während ich mit dem Kescher dem Schlamm oder den Algen entgegengetreten bin. Der ist bestimmt 1-1,5 Meter weit geflogen. Ich hatte mich tierisch erschrocken. Die scheinen bei "Gefahr" einen enormen Fluchreflex zu besitzen...wobei ich den ja gar nicht gejagt hatte sondern ganz sachte am keschen war.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Fische zu solchen "Leistungen" in der Lage sind.


----------

